# moving to Ibiza?



## qwertyjjj (Jan 27, 2010)

I am thinking of moving to Ibiza for the summer with my GF...not to be in the tourist areas, just somewhere fairly chilled (we are in our 30s).
At what point is it too late to look for summer rental accommodation? I heard it gets pretty busy when all the drunk Europeans head out
Probably just looking to rent an apartment or maybe somewhere with a shared pool if prices are reasonable, or terrace,etc. maybe 500EUR per month.

Also, what is car rental like on the island? Are there any car sharing schemes?
I could bring my car over from the UK but I understand I would have to pay Spanish road taxes after a few months and register for residency after 3 months?


----------



## Wardsmiths (Jul 8, 2010)

qwertyjjj said:


> I am thinking of moving to Ibiza for the summer with my GF...not to be in the tourist areas, just somewhere fairly chilled (we are in our 30s).
> At what point is it too late to look for summer rental accommodation? I heard it gets pretty busy when all the drunk Europeans head out
> Probably just looking to rent an apartment or maybe somewhere with a shared pool if prices are reasonable, or terrace,etc. maybe 500EUR per month.
> 
> ...


Did you get there? What was it like? Are you staying?


----------

